# A simple set up..(for now!)



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

So the Sage grinder is on it's merry way to Italy and made way for the Mazzer Mini which I spent all weekend tarting up - hopefully this'll now do me for a few years


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

'hopefully this'll now do me for a few years'

Think i might have heard that one before......


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

'hopefully this'll now do me for a few years'

Yeh many a good man/woman has said this on here only to succumb to new shiny things shortly after


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

To be fair, I had my Gaggia Classic for 8 years before I found this place and the dam broke


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> To be fair, I had my Gaggia Classic for 8 years before I found this place and the dam broke


Dont blame the forum for your weaknesses ......


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

So long as it makes me a couple of tasty espresso's in the morning and the wife a flat white in the evening everyone's a happy bunny & the shiny bits can wait till I've saved up a bit lol.

Trouble is this forum is a killer for the bank balance!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

NickdeBug said:


> To be fair, I had my Gaggia Classic for 8 years before I found this place and the dam broke


Same here, I was ignorantly happy with classic and pre-ground for 7 years then thought 'think i'll have a look on internet'


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

Likewise. Gear envy is an expensive vice!


----------

